# Podiatry...99213 with 11730



## JENNIFERNMA (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a question because im getting denials on 99213 with Mod 25 and 11730. Are you supposed to add a modifier 59 with the 11730??


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 13, 2015)

No you do not need a modifier 59. What is the reason for the denial?


----------



## JENNIFERNMA (Jan 13, 2015)

It says 99213 is an integral component of procedure performed


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 13, 2015)

All minor procedures have an element of evaluation & management which is why insurance is saying this is bundled in spite of the modifier 25. Assuming the provider truly did provide, "significant, separately identifiable evaluation and management service," it may just be a matter of appealing with notes to show that the separate E&M was actually warranted.


----------



## JENNIFERNMA (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you so much! I will!


----------

